# Ansbach - Amoklauf mit Molotow-Cocktails



## Nike334 (17. September 2009)

Tach,

In der Stadt Ansbach in Bayern wurde ein Brandanschlag auf das Ansbacher Gymnasium Carolinum verübt. Der 18-jährige Täter habe sich am Morgen mit einer Axt Zugang verschafft und dann zwei Molotow-Cocktails auf seine Mitschüler geworfen, weiterhin führte er auch zwei Messer mit sich.
9 Schüler wurden verletzt, 2 Schülerinnen davon schwer. Eine Schülerin erlitt massive Verletzungen am Kopf.

Als um 8:35 Uhr der erste Alarmruf bei der Polizei einging wurde der Täter bereits 11 Minuten später von 2 Beamten, die mit einem Streifenwagen unterwegs waren, auf der Schultoilette gestellt. Als die beiden ihn festnehmen wollten ging der Täter auf sie los, also eröffneten die Polizisten das Feuer und trafen den Täter mit fünf Kugeln.
Weiterhin fuhren zahlreiche Mannschaftswagen zum Tatort und umstellten das Gymnasium.

Die Schule wurde sofort evakuiert und wird nun nach Bomben und Waffen durchsucht. Von einem weiteren Täter wurde zunächst nicht ausgegangen.
Die verletzten Schülerinnen und Schüler wurden vorerst in der Schulturnhalle untergebracht, bis sie mittels Hubschrauber zum Krankenhaus transportiert wurden.
Die übrigen Schüler wurden von Seelsorgern und Psychologen betreut.

Der Zustand des Täters ist bislang kritisch.

(Quelle: Web.de)



Tja, da fragt man sich wann die Diskussion über die Killerspiele wieder losgeht -.-

mfg


----------



## Whoosaa (17. September 2009)

Tja, an alle lieben Politiker, die ja immer ein schärferes Waffenrecht fordern, und dies damit begründen, dass dann unsere Schulen sicherer werden: Der Amokläufer von Ansbach kam mit mehreren Molotow-Cocktails und einer Axt in die Schule. Es ist nämlich durchaus möglich, Menschen mit anderen Dingen als mit Waffen zu töten. Muss man jetzt auch mit einem Verbot von Äxten rechnen? 
Meine Meinung: *Fail.*

Ansonsten ist es natürlich tragisch, dass wieder so etwas passiert ist, und ich hoffe, dass die 2 Schüler, die zur Zeit in Lebensgefahr schweben, die Sache mehr oder weniger gut überstehen. Grundsätzlich natürlich mein herzliches Beileid an alle Betroffenen.


----------



## Woohoo (17. September 2009)

Keiner getötet worden? Gott sei dank, Glück gehabt.
Mal sehen was das jetzt wieder für ein Typ war. Den kann man jetzt wenigstens noch befragen.


----------



## Ahab (17. September 2009)

ich sehs grade auf N24. das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein! sind denn alle wahnsinnig geworden? die politischen halbwissenstiraden von winnenden ebben grade ab- da flippt der nächste aus! wenigstens haben sie das bürschchen lebend. bin mal gespannt wie der sich äußert. und was die politiker so kurz vor der wahl für populistische quirlkacke ersinnen.  ich geh schonma profilaktisch


----------



## exa (17. September 2009)

jetz kommt, dass man in GTA ja auch ne Axt haben kann und es möglich ist mit Molotow Cocktails zu werfen...


----------



## Ahab (17. September 2009)

oh gott hör bloß auf... naja GTA war ja schon immer son schwarzes schaf. wenns um gewalt in spielen ging hamse sich ja seither vor allem an GTA einen runtergeholt. mannmannmann


----------



## Two-Face (17. September 2009)

Das war der erste Amoklauf dieser Art in Bayern. Das wird unseren Politikern noch weniger gefallen. Jetzt geht's dann erst richtig rund - und das auch noch so unmittelbar vor der Bundestagswahl.


----------



## Ahab (17. September 2009)

jaja... beckstein wird rotieren! das kann was werden


----------



## Lexx (17. September 2009)

papi war halt nur im holzfäller- und nicht im schützenverein..

dem schäuble werden die reifen qualmen.. *gnerx*


----------



## Dustin91 (17. September 2009)

Ich wüsste nicht, dass es bei GTA eine Axt gibt.
Der Bursche gehört weggesperrt, und ordentlich verhört...


----------



## superman1989 (17. September 2009)

einfach krank sowas...   die sollten die wut an einem boxsack auslassen ist besser ^^


----------



## Batas (17. September 2009)

Naja, dann werden sie wieder ein neues Waffenrecht herausbringen, Äxte sind ab 18 und die Mittel, die in einem Molotow-Cocktail drinnen sind, werden auch verboten. 

Es ist natürlich schlimm, das sowas schon wieder passiert. Da haben sie wieder etwas, das sie in ihrer Wahlkampf aufnehmen können. Aber das sollte dann eher ein Wachdienst für jede Schule sein, als solche Verbote, weil, wer "Killerspiele" spielen will, der kommt auch an sie ran.


----------



## Fabian (17. September 2009)

> die in einem Molotow-Cocktail drinnen sind, werden auch verboten.


Wie soll das gehen,soll man Benzin und Stoff verbieten?

Ich find es einfach tragisch das so etwas immer wieder passiert.
Da hilft kein schärferes Waffengesetz,denn wie man hier sieht geht es auch mit frei im Handel erhältlichen Dingen.

Man sollte lieber mehr Arbeit in betreuung etc stecken sodass die Personen garnicht erst auf den Gedanken kommen....


----------



## Dustin91 (17. September 2009)

Benzin ist kein hauptbestandteil von Molotows.
Aber bevor ich hier was falsches sag.....
Ich wäre dafür, dass es an deutschen Schulen auch Sicherheitskontrollen gibt.


----------



## HeNrY (17. September 2009)

Alles leicht Entflammbare und Hochbrennbare ist eine Zutat von Molis 
Was meinst du, was in den "ersten" Flaschen drin war? Genau, hochprozentiger Wodka...


----------



## Woohoo (17. September 2009)

Der Täter hat die einmalige Chance die "Killerspiel"-Spieler / PC-Spieler und Sportschützen aus der Schei-ß-e raus zu ziehen in dem er uns die wahren Gründe nennt.
Hoffentlich sagt er was vernünftiges....Bildungspolitik,...etc. oder sowas 

Wow der eine Schüler wird aber in den Himmel gelobt weil er per Handy die Polizei verständigt hat. ("beherzt eingegriffen").


----------



## Mojo (17. September 2009)

Ich wohne ein paar Kilometer entfernt von Ansbach und hätte nie gedacht dass sowas mal hier in der Gegend passieren würde.

Was die Sicherheitskontrollen an deutschen Schulen angeht, das macht keinen Sinn. Es kann nicht sein dass man jedesmal wenn am die Schule betritt gefilzt wird. Stell dir das mal vor es müssen jeden früh etwa 1.500 Schüler kontrolliert werden und später kommen ca. 1000 von den Pausen zurück und wollen wieder ins Schulhaus, da muss der Schultag dann enorm verlängert werden was einfach nicht machbar ist.


----------



## msix38 (17. September 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Keiner getötet worden? Gott sei dank, Glück gehabt.



Ironie? Das hört sich ja mal so an, als wolltest du, dass jemand das zeitliche segnet.


----------



## Woohoo (17. September 2009)

Nein keine Ironie! Ich war nur überrascht.


----------



## JC88 (17. September 2009)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt was die Politiker wieder daraus drehen werden...
ich denke aber nicht das diese amokläufe einzelfälle bleiben, durch jeden weitern der in den Medien und durch Politiker die neue gesetze und verbote fordern hochgepusht wird werden doch andere nur angespornt die solcher art aufmerksamkeit wollen...wir leben nunmal in einer kranken welt
mein beileid gilt den Opfern und deren Angehörige!


----------



## Tamio (17. September 2009)

Wie sich wohl der Täter äußern wird...


*Ironie ->* Da sieht man die Fortschritte der Politik seit 2002!


----------



## mr_sleeve (17. September 2009)

exa schrieb:


> jetz kommt, dass man in GTA ja auch ne Axt haben kann und es möglich ist mit Molotow Cocktails zu werfen...



jeder voll*diot kann im Internet sich die Anleitung für nen Molotow Cocktail runterziehen und Äxte gibts auch in jeden Baumarkt.. Ich würd eher mal so gewisse Seiten sperren, wo man Anleitungen für Bomben etc findet ...


----------



## daniel kay (17. September 2009)

Irgendwie scheinen solche sachen immer ganz kurz vor ner wahl zu passieren... nein das soll keine verschwörungstheorie sein aber das schreit geradezu danach dass es von den politikern wiedermal ausgeschlachtet wird.

Es ist irgendwie traurig dass der erste gedanke den man dabei hat "jetzt kommt wieder die verbotsdebatte" ist, aber ehrlich die politik und medien haben einen schon draf trainiert so zu reagieren...
Es ist immer extrem traurig um die opfer aber das es immer für populistische machenschaften missbraucht wird kann man fast keinen anderen gedanken mehr fassen.


----------



## ole88 (17. September 2009)

tja leider ist dies mal wieder passiert, allerdings war es vorraussehbar, denn ein amoklauf zieht den nächsten hinterher, ka warum psychologisch begründet gab darüber mal nen artikel.
nun ja leider wird dies immer passieren und jetzt könnte ja wow schuld sein da er ja ne axt nahm


----------



## JC88 (17. September 2009)

habe grad in den nachrichten gehört das der täter von der polizei niedergeschossen wurde und nun schwerverletzt im krankenhaus liegt...ich glaub nicht dran das der noch iwie großartig was dazu sagen wird


----------



## david430 (17. September 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Tja, an alle lieben Politiker, die ja immer ein schärferes Waffenrecht fordern, und dies damit begründen, dass dann unsere Schulen sicherer werden: Der Amokläufer von Ansbach kam mit mehreren Molotow-Cocktails und einer Axt in die Schule. Es ist nämlich durchaus möglich, Menschen mit anderen Dingen als mit Waffen zu töten. Muss man jetzt auch mit einem Verbot von Äxten rechnen?
> Meine Meinung: *Fail.*
> 
> Ansonsten ist es natürlich tragisch, dass wieder so etwas passiert ist, und ich hoffe, dass die 2 Schüler, die zur Zeit in Lebensgefahr schweben, die Sache mehr oder weniger gut überstehen. Grundsätzlich natürlich mein herzliches Beileid an alle Betroffenen.



naja, es ist aber einfacher jmd. mit ner Maschinenpistole zu töten als mit ner Axt. Ich habe nix gegen das waffenverbot,...



JC88 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt was die Politiker wieder daraus drehen werden...
> ich denke aber nicht das diese amokläufe einzelfälle bleiben, durch jeden weitern der in den Medien und durch Politiker die neue gesetze und verbote fordern hochgepusht wird werden doch andere nur angespornt die solcher art aufmerksamkeit wollen...wir leben nunmal in einer kranken welt
> mein beileid gilt den Opfern und deren Angehörige!



genauso sehe ich das auch. es kann nunmal nicht jeder mensch in seiner eigenen glaskuppel sitzen, ohne etwas was jmd schaden zufügen könnte. solche kranken leute finden immer was, womit sie sowas machen können. aber einfach alles zu verbieten, was ein indikator sein könnte, ist eben unmöglich, dadurch würden diese amokläufer auch nicht verschwinden. die verrückten bleiben auch verrückt.

wie diese politiker das aber wieder ausnützen werden, um sich zu profilieren, kotzt mich so richtig an. nur damit sie stimmen bekommen und noch ein jahr ihre macht sichern bzw. herstellen können.


----------



## Batas (17. September 2009)

Ich schon, damit verbieten die politiker Softairwaffen und Paintballwaffen, was ich nicht verstehen kann bzw. will, wenn man auf geschlossenem Privatgrund spielt, dann geht das doch in Ordnug niemand wird gestört und so.

Und Paintball ist eine SPORTART!


----------



## Poulton (17. September 2009)

david430 schrieb:


> naja, es ist aber einfacher jmd. mit ner Maschinenpistole zu töten als mit ner Axt. Ich habe nix gegen das waffenverbot,...


Es gibt keine legalen, vollautomatischen Maschinenpistolen in diesem Land, die man sich als Normalbürger mit WBK und Co. kaufen kann und darf.
Wieviel so ein Waffenverbot gebracht hat, zeigt ja das Beispiel Großbritannien:  Kontinuierlicher Anstieg der Kriminalität, sowie eine Überflutung des Landes mit illegalen Waffen. Siehe dazu auch: http://www.schuetzenverein-eisenach.de/Waffenrecht/Zahlen_und_Fakten/Zahlen%20und%20Fakten%20zum%20privaten%20Waffenbesitz.htm#7
Allgemein kann man auch sagen, das die Argumentation, mit der man privaten Waffenbesitz verbieten will, strukturell genau die gleiche ist, mit der man auch Vorratsdatenspeicherung und andere Überwachungsmaßnahmen rechtfertigt.


----------



## Ahab (17. September 2009)

Batas schrieb:


> Und Paintball ist eine SPORTART!



Oh gott nein, du perversling! das ist doch menschenverachtend! da "erschießt" man doch menschen!


----------



## Batas (17. September 2009)

Ahab schrieb:


> Oh gott nein, du perversling! das ist doch menschenverachtend! da "erschießt" man doch menschen!



Ich und pervers????? *nachadminruf*   
Nene ich versteh das schon, von denen, wie es in ihrern Augen erscheint.
Aber es ist und bleibt so. Und was passiert dann in Spielen wie Crysis, erschieß ich da Ameisen oder . Es ist nur noch ne Spur realer und wehtuender xP mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## poiu (17. September 2009)

wie traurig der vorfall ist er führt vor genau das vor ,was viel ( darunter auch Ich ) immer gesagt haben!
Wer so etwas vor hat braucht keine Waffen , benzin ,angespitzter Besen,  selbst ein Bleistift kann zur Waffer werden  

es hilft nix  irgendwelche sündenböcke zu suchen, man muss Vorort an denn schulen und Familien tätig werden. Aber wo wird gespart ?

aber ich befürchte das dass  vor denn Wahlen ,wasser auf denn Mühlen von " von der Leyen " & Co sein wird 

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2009)

Das Problem wird auch dieses mal sein, das die wahren Gründe verschleiert werden und irgendein Sündenbock gefunden werden muss.
Das ist das eigentlich schlimme, auch ev. vorhandene Abschiedsbriefe werden dann entsorgt werden, damit die auch ja keiner findet...

Das Problem wird auch dieses mal das Umfeld gewesen sein, sowohl Eltern als auch (und insbesondere) seine Mitschüler...

Aber hey, wie macht sich das denn, wenn man schreibt: 





			
				ÜBerschrift schrieb:
			
		

> ein weiterer Amoklauf, Mitschüler Schuld?


Oder das man einfach mal (versuchen sollte) mit jemandem zu reden, statt einfach mal auf ihn einzudreschen...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (17. September 2009)

Ich sags ja immer wieder: Die Mitschüler eines Amokläufers sind immer mit schuldig. Das ist einfach so. Eine Klasse von Schülern ist nach der Definition der meisten Schüler kein Team, sondern eine Ansammlung von beliebteren und weniger beliebten Schülern. Die weniger beliebten, die etwas anderst sind, sind quasi zum Abschuss freigegeben. Auf sie dürfen alle eindreschen, verbal als auch physisch. Diese Schüler werden systematisch ausgegrenzt, nieder gemacht, gemobbt, einfach weil es "cool" ist, jemanden fertig zu machen. Wie es dem Betreffenden geht, ist den anderen Schülern doch "scheißegal", sie haben allenfalls etwas Mitleid, tun aber nichts um Ihm zu helfen. Das ist die Kultur der heutigen Jugend! So geht die Jugend miteinander um! Da ist es kein wunder, dass immer häufiger Schüler amok laufen, andere erschießen oder wie in diesem Fall sogar mit der Axt um sich schlagen. Da muss sich niemand, wirklich niemand mehr wundern! In meiner Firma, Hansgrohe, gibt es soetwas nicht. Es kommt oft vor, dass Azubis und Mitarbeiter Ihre Späßchen machen, aber gemobbt wird hier keiner! Wir lernen von Anfang an, als Team zu arbeiten, zusammen zu halten, auch wenn wir nicht jeden unbedingt leiden können. Es wird niemand ausgegrenzt oder gemieden. Ich fange zwar gerade erst meine Ausbildung dort an, allerdings kann ich jetzt schon sagen, dass das Konzept dieser Firma vorbildlich ist. Man sollte Schülern schon in der Grundschule oder im Kindergarten beibringen, dass die Mitschüler Teil eines Teams sind! 
Aber nochmal: Mitschüler tragen meistens eine große Schuld an einem Amoklauf. Wer permanend jemanden fertig macht, mobbt und ausgrenzt, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn dieser irgendwann einmal komplett durchdreht und amok läuft. So langsam sollte es wirklich  jeder begriffen haben! Wer andere mobbt, läuft gefahr Opfer eines Amoklaufs zu werden, was Ich nicht mal unfair finde. Man weis nie genau, wie Jemand reagiert, der permanent gemobbt wird. Es wird immer davon ausgegangen, dass der Gemobbte sich nicht wehrt und man immer weiter machen kann. Wie man sieht, ist das nicht immer der Fall. Ich gehe davon aus, dass in Deutschland mindestens 1/20 aller Schüler gemobbt und ausgegrenzt wird. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass davon Jemand amok läuft, ist sehr gering, allerdings auch nicht gleich Null und Ich meine, dass in Zukunft immer mehr Mobbing-Opfer amom laufen werden, alleine wegen der gehäuften Berichterstattung, den gehäuften Fällen, die Ihnen einen Anstoß, einen Anreiz geben.


----------



## Kampfschnecke (17. September 2009)

und wieder einmal werden wir pc spieler verklagt.... 

ich hoffe nur der hatt alle spiele vor dem schmarn was er gemacht hatt deinstalliert sonst sind wir wieder die gearschten so wie immer...

aber naja mir kanns ja egal sein ich kauf meine spiele schon lange nicht mehr in deutschland


----------



## Mosla (17. September 2009)

Eben in der bayerischen Rundschau auf B3: Der Computer des Täters wird umfassend überprüft. Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis die Meldung kommt....Counterstrike, Far Cry 2 oder Crysis....Hilfe, er war ein pöser Killerspiel-Spieler und wir werden wieder vom Gutmenscheninnenminister Hermann hören, alles verbieten, alles verbieten, alles verbieten...! Denkt daran, schon seltsam, das gerade in Bayern, beim zur Zeit dicksten Bundeswahlkampf, genau wieder so etwas geschieht. 

Vorhin hat ein Mädchen völlig emotionslos vor der Kamera geschildert, was sie und ihre Klassenkameraden draussen gehört haben. Ich traue den Mainstreammedien schon lange nicht mehr. Jeder irgendwie geartete schreckliche Vorfall der letzten Jahre ist immer gnadenlos für politische Ziele instrumentalisiert worden. 

Sorry, aber über einige Dinge, die in heutigen Zeiten passieren, kommen einem doch manchmal berechtigte Zweifel auf. Wieso schiesst die Polizei den Täter mit 5 Schuss in den Brustbereich nieder? Hätten sie ihn ins Bein geschossen, hätte er unmöglich laufen können. Versteht ihr dass. Die Polizei macht doch immer ständig Eigenwerbung, wie gut sie doch physisch und psychologisch ausgebildet seien und das sie immer alles unter Kontrolle haben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. September 2009)

Ich wette es dauert keine 2 Tage das man in denn Wurstblat Bild lesen er spielte Killerspiele.

Aber mal Hand aufs Herz welche 18 Jährige hat in seinen Leben noch nie einen Ego-Shooter gespielt.


----------



## Dustin91 (17. September 2009)

CrimsoN 1.7 schrieb:


> Ich wette es dauert keine 2 Tage das man in denn Wurstblat Bild lesen er spielte Killerspiele.
> 
> Aber mal Hand aufs Herz welche 18 Jährige hat in seinen Leben noch nie einen Ego-Shooter gespielt.


Du könntest genauso fragen, welcher 13 Jährige das nicht gemacht hat.
Aber dennoch sind die großen FSK-Symbole ein großer Haufen Mist.
Ich bin gespannt, ob der Amokläufer dazu aussagen wird.
Wenn nix darüber (Motive, Beweggründe etc.) gebracht wird, bin ich mir sicher, dass da was unter den Teppich gekehrt wird.

Das wäre dann der 2. lebende Amokläufer in Schulen in D, der überlebt hat.
Man erinnere sich an die Schülerin in St. Augustin. Ihr Angriff wurde vereitelt, doch man hat nie erfahren, wieso und warum.....doch sehr grotesk.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (17. September 2009)

Wie wäre es, wenn man diesen Thread in die Rubrik User-News verschiebt, damit er auf der Startseite zu sehen ist und alle sich an der Disskusion beteligen können?


----------



## AGPfreak (17. September 2009)

Mosla schrieb:


> Wieso schiesst die Polizei den Täter mit 5 Schuss in den Brustbereich nieder? Hätten sie ihn ins Bein geschossen, hätte er unmöglich laufen können. Versteht ihr dass. Die Polizei macht doch immer ständig Eigenwerbung, wie gut sie doch physisch und psychologisch ausgebildet seien und das sie immer alles unter Kontrolle haben.



Kann sein, muss aber nicht. 
Zitat web.de:
"Eine der beiden schwer verletzten Schülerinnen hat massive Kopfverletzungen. [...] Bei der Polizei ging der erste Alarmruf um 8.35 Uhr ein. Nur elf Minuten später hatte die *Besatzung eines Streifenwagens - eine Beamtin und ihr Kollege* - den Täter überwältigt. Sie hatten ihn im Toilettenbereich gestellt. Statt sich zu ergeben sei der 18-Jährige jedoch auf die Beamten zugegangen. Diese hätten daraufhin das Feuer aus einer Maschinenpistole eröffnet und den Täter mit fünf Kugeln getroffen. Er wurde in eine Klinik gebracht. Die Staatsanwaltschaft beantragte Haftbefehl wegen versuchten Mordes."

Ob die Polizisten aus Notwehr (mit oder ohne Kenntnis des Geschehenen) oder vorsätzlich gehandelt haben wird sich leider nie richtig nachvollziehen lassen. Es ist auch möglich dass er es gewollt hat (Stichwort "Suicide by Cop"), obwohl mir dieser Gedanke eher abwegig vorkommt.


----------



## Nike334 (17. September 2009)

Habs extra heir reingeschrieben, da ich einen anderen News-Thread im "User-News" über einen Amoklauf gelesen hatte und dieser anschließend hier rein vershcoben wurde^^

BTT:

Die News ändern sich ja stündlich, werd den Startpost mal editieren^^

mfg


----------



## Two-Face (17. September 2009)

Nike334 schrieb:


> Habs extra heir reingeschrieben, da ich einen anderen News-Thread im "User-News" über einen Amoklauf gelesen hatte und dieser anschließend hier rein vershcoben wurde^^


 
Nein, diesen Thread gibt's schon länger


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2009)

Ich frag mich nur was die machen wenn der keine Computerspiele gezockt hat? Dann wir das hier so schnell im Nirvana verschwinden wir der versuchte Amoklauf des einen Mädels vor 2? Monaten. Davon höhrt man auch nichts mehr und warum? Weil wie meiner Meinung nach der Fehler im System liegt, sprich das Mädel wie auch die anderen Amokläufer gemobbt und ausgegrenzt wurden. Wenn aber das zugeben würde, dann müsste man zugeben das 1. Die Schulen und 2. die Lehrer überfordert sind. Das wird nie passieren und deshalb wird dieser Amoklauf auch schnell aus den Medien verschwinden wenn man bei dem Typ keine Killerspiele findet, denn hat man nichts dem man die Schuld geben kann.


----------



## Nike334 (17. September 2009)

Man hat schon etwas dem man die Schuld geben kann, wie du sagtest dem Mobbing und dem Ausgrenzen, nur macht es einfach keiner...(zumindest öffentlich, damit alle drauf aufmerksam werden)

Hab die News mal aktualisiert^^

mfg


----------



## Chucky1978 (17. September 2009)

AGPfreak schrieb:


> Ob die Polizisten aus Notwehr (mit oder ohne Kenntnis des Geschehenen) oder vorsätzlich gehandelt haben wird sich leider nie richtig nachvollziehen lassen. Es ist auch möglich dass er es gewollt hat (Stichwort "Suicide by Cop"), obwohl mir dieser Gedanke eher abwegig vorkommt.



Die wenigsten Cops sind Bruce Lee und können Angriffe mit ner Axt überstehen. Selbst beim Bund sagt man zwar nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen, aber gegen ne Axt ist euer Gewehrkolben ein Wellensittich.

War klar das der PC konfisziert wurde, sie werden zu 99,9% Ego-Shooter dauf entdecken.. Daher wünschte ich manchmal, das sie alle PCs einsammeln, eine Generalamnestie auf Raubkopien erlassen und dann mal veröffentlichen wie viel +18 Games von Jugendlichen gezockt werden, und wie hoch der Anteil der Amok-läufer daher ist.. Naja.. Ist immer wieder ein Wahlsieg sowas, wenn man den alten menschen im land Sicherheit vorgauckeln kann.

Was Bomben bauen angeht.. jeder depp weis was man mit Benzin und gewissen Verpackungsmaterialien provisorisch herstellen kann.. dazu brauch man nicht mal ne Anleitung.. nur etwas Neugier. Um auf leute zu ballern brauch man keine Ego-Shooter... nur etwas selbsmitleid/Aussenseiterdasein/stress und ein scheiss Umfeld... Vielleicht sollte man auch Rap und HipHop verbieten..sind ja auch ab und zu mal heftige Texte die animieren können. Am besten auch Wahlplakate mit Wahlversprechen, die regen nach der Wahl auch an zu gewissen Sachen LOL


----------



## Dustin91 (17. September 2009)

o
    L_
    OL

    This is Schäuble. Copy Schäuble to help him on the way to the Überwachungsstaat.


----------



## Two-Face (17. September 2009)

Versteh' immer nicht, was alle mit Schäuble haben; dem ist sowas doch völlig egal, der will doch nur unsere E-Mails lesen und uns beim scheißen überwachen können.


----------



## Brzeczek (17. September 2009)

Hoffentlich hat er seine "Killerspiele" von seine Platte geputzt und die DVD verbrannt und vergraben....


----------



## Happy Chicken (17. September 2009)

Lol Jo wär n Vorteil für die gesammte Gamerschaft xD

Aber ich denke dass eigentlich so gut wie jeder Jugendliche Games wie CS oder COD auf dem Rechner hat selbst mein kleiner Bruder zockt ab und an ne Runde CS. Manche würden hier jetzt sagen dass ist unverantwortlich von mir, aber auch ich (und die meisten Leute die ich kenn) zocken seit unserem 14 , 15 Lebensjahr CS, COD usw. und ich würde nicht gerade sagen dass wir potenzielle Amokläufer sind. Doch unsere Politiker wollen natürlich nicht hören dass auch "Killerspiele-Spieler" ein normales soziales Umfeld besitzen, täglich zur Arbeit gehen und keine Satanisten sind . Naja hoffe dass auch die irgendwann verstehen dass sie nur unfachlichen Scheißdreck erzählen.

Machts gut euer
Happy


----------



## Röster (18. September 2009)

exa schrieb:


> jetz kommt, dass man in GTA ja auch ne Axt haben kann und es möglich ist mit Molotow Cocktails zu werfen...



So weit ich weis gabs bei GTA noch nie eine Axt, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Da_Frank (18. September 2009)

Das wär dann wohl meine City.. schon traurig was dort passiert ist... wie geschockt wir wahren als wir die Meldung gehört haben, man hört sowas ja immer wieder in den Nachrichten aber das so etwas in seiner eigenen Stadt passiert, hätte man nie gedacht. Was bringt Menschen zu so einer grausamen Tat - ich versteh es nicht. Ich hoffe er wird lange weggesperrt und dannach noch in sicherheitsverwahrung gebraucht, so einer darf nicht frei herumlaufen. Menschen, die ihn nichtmal kannten und nichts mit ihm zu tun haben werden verletzt, wieso?? So grausam... eine freundin von mir liegt jetzt noch in der Intensivstation in Nürnberg... da hilft nur beten.


----------



## Trefoil80 (18. September 2009)

Wie sagte Bill aus Left4Dead: "Hier gibt's Mollis !" 

Jetzt wird bestimt Left4Dead als erste Aktionismusmaßnahme verboten


----------



## Da_Frank (18. September 2009)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Wie sagte Bill aus Left4Dead: "Hier gibt's Mollis !"



Finde es einfach nur krank das man sich über sowas lustig machen kann


----------



## Trefoil80 (18. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Finde es einfach nur krank das man sich über sowas lustig machen kann



"Lustig machen" war es bestimmt nicht, wenngleich vllt. etwas zu makaber...

Sorry, hatte erst jetzt das mit Deiner Freundin gelesen...


----------



## carl.g (18. September 2009)

Wo kommen denn auf einmal diese ganzen Bekloppten her?
Das schlimmste ist das mein erster Gedanke war: "Jetzt fangen diese Verbotsforderungen schon wieder von Vorne an"
Ist echt tragisch das man bei einem Amoklauf automatisch an die bekloppten Politiker und ihre immer gleichen Forderungen denkt.



Da_Frank schrieb:


> ... Ich hoffe er wird lange weggesperrt und dannach noch in sicherheitsverwahrung gebraucht, so einer darf nicht frei herumlaufen. ...


Ich fürchte nach deutschem Recht drohen Ihm nichtmal 10 Jahre, da kann man nur hoffen das die ihn als psychisch krank für immer in die Psychiatrie sperren.


----------



## JePe (18. September 2009)

carl.g schrieb:


> Ist echt tragisch das man bei einem Amoklauf automatisch an die bekloppten Politiker und ihre immer gleichen Forderungen denkt.



Noe. Das wirklich absolut schlimme ist, dass wenn so etwas passiert bei der Mehrheit scheinbar der Reflex ausgeloest wird: "Hoffentlich hat das keine Auswirkungen auf meinen ganz persoenlichen Egoismus."


----------



## Lochti (18. September 2009)

Wenn die alle meinen das die Spiele jetzt mal wieder daran schuld sind , finde ich es echt ein witz !

Dann solten sie die TV Sender abschafen die Gewalt Verherlichen wie irgend welche TV Serien !
( Nenne jetzt keine Namen sonst bekommt das wieder irgend einer im Falschen hals).
Zeichentrick gehören auch dazu, wie zum beispiel die Katze die Maus jagt mit einer AXT !

Utopie nenne ich dieses verhalten von den zuständigen behörden , weil sie irgend ein Grund und irgend eine Ursache suchen um diese sache zu entschuldigen !

1.Entschuldigen kann man solche Taten nie,verhindern schon mal garnicht !
Und wo ran liegt es ? Na das liegt doch auf der hand, alles was verboten ist macht man doch erst recht gern wegen den reiz der Entsteht !

2.Grenzen zwischen den Menschen die miteinander leben, man fängt an einzugrenzen und nicht mehr gleich zu behandeln !

3.Zuhören fehlt den jenigen die nur ein Gespräch suchen !

4.Probleme zu lösen auch wenn sie noch zu klein sind !

5. Ausgrenzen wen man nicht einer Norm entspricht die , die Geselschaft haben will !

6. In Gruppen Schutz zu suchen ,weil man sich nicht im klaren ist das man selber eine Stärke hat die viele nicht haben. Diese Stärke zu Leben und auch anzuwenden.

7. Sich zu verlieren wenn man den halt verliert,keinen zu haben der das versucht zu ihn zu verstehen.

Ich könnte so viele Punke dazu sagen , aber ich weiß nur eins:
Das wir die miteinander Leben immer nur weg schauen und nicht mehr miteinander Leben können. Das recht den anderen Mensch sein zu lassen und nicht immer zu Diskiminieren.Diese ich Form der Geselschaft ist zum Kotzen, kein zusammen halten mehr !

für jegliche rechtschreibfehler entschuldige ich mich !


----------



## riedochs (18. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Das wär dann wohl meine City.. schon traurig was dort passiert ist... wie geschockt wir wahren als wir die Meldung gehört haben, man hört sowas ja immer wieder in den Nachrichten aber das so etwas in seiner eigenen Stadt passiert, hätte man nie gedacht. Was bringt Menschen zu so einer grausamen Tat - ich versteh es nicht. Ich hoffe er wird lange weggesperrt und dannach noch in sicherheitsverwahrung gebraucht, so einer darf nicht frei herumlaufen. Menschen, die ihn nichtmal kannten und nichts mit ihm zu tun haben werden verletzt, wieso?? So grausam... eine freundin von mir liegt jetzt noch in der Intensivstation in Nürnberg... da hilft nur beten.



Tut mir leid für dich. Aber warum sollte man den Täter wegsperren? Ist seine Tat nicht eine Folge von Mobbing und ausgrenzung seitens der Mitschüler die letztendlich diese Zat provoziert haben, wie in Winnenden und Erfurt auch? Vielleicht sollte man die auch Wegsperren, denn die sind meiner Ansicht nach eine genau so große Gefahr, denn es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis genau die Gleichen sich ein neues Opfer suchen und der Kreislauf von Vorne beginnt. Wenn ein Amoklauf die letzte Lösung für so jemanden ist, dann ist vorher mehrheitlich von anderen was falsch gemacht worden.


----------



## kyuss1975 (18. September 2009)

ich wette das in der killerspiele diskussion garantiert GTA auftaucht, oder?

traurige geschichte. der jugend muß wieder mehr selbstvertrauen eingeimpft werden um erst gar nicht auf solche gedanken zu kommen.
das ist alles eine folge des arbeitsdrucks der sich von den ältesten bis zu den jüngsten fortsetzt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. September 2009)

Würde sagen nicht nur GTA sondern gleich wieder alle Spiele.
Bei GTA gab es mal nen Schwert aber so weit ich weiß keine axt.

Und die dummen sind wieder mal die spieler sag bloß cs


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. September 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für dich. Aber warum sollte man den Täter wegsperren? Ist seine Tat nicht eine Folge von Mobbing und ausgrenzung seitens der Mitschüler die letztendlich diese Zat provoziert haben, wie in Winnenden und Erfurt auch? Vielleicht sollte man die auch Wegsperren, denn die sind meiner Ansicht nach eine genau so große Gefahr, denn es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis genau die Gleichen sich ein neues Opfer suchen und der Kreislauf von Vorne beginnt. Wenn ein Amoklauf die letzte Lösung für so jemanden ist, dann ist vorher mehrheitlich von anderen was falsch gemacht worden.



Sag mal was erzählst du denn hier ??? Jetzt sind die anderen schuld oder was ??? ich glaube das nicht das es immernoch solche Menschen wie dich gibt die sowas erzählen!
Selbst wenn es so gewesen sein sollte das er Mobbing ausgesetzt war (was allerdings noch niemand bestätigte also halt den Ball flach) würd nur ein Mensch der ehh psyschische Probleme hat so eine Tat verüben.
Ey leute hört bitte auf solche Sachen hier im forum zu tage zu bringen das ist keine Ausrede für solch eine Tat, genauso wenig wie Killerspiele die im übrigen noch niemand erwähnt hat.

EINFACH MAL DEN BALL FLACHHALTEN!


----------



## McZonk (18. September 2009)

Glaubst du nicht dass unsere Gesellschaft einen großen Teil zu solchen Aktionen beiträgt? Ignoranz, Ausgrenzung etc. pp treiben "labile" Menschen in solche Situationen. Natürlich wäre es dann an der Zeit für den zukünftigen Täter mal die Notbremse in Form eines Gesprächs zu suchen. Machen aber einfach nicht alle Leute. Imho sollte man an der Gesellschaft arbeiten, dass solche Fälle früher erkannt, oder gar durch anderen Umgang vermieden werden. (wenns überhaupt möglich ist). Imho sollte man die Detektierung durch Lehrkörper verbessern. Sieht man doch dass ein Mensch dauerhaft ausgegrenzt wird, bei Gruppenarbeiten nie Partner findet etc.pp.

Eine psychisch labile Person ist aber gewiss noch Voraussetzung für eine solche Tat. Sind eben viele Faktoren die zusammen spielen.

Aber ich denke über eins brauchen wir garnicht zu Diskutieren: Natürlich sind CounterStrike und GTA IV Schuld! Der Pc wurde ja direkt als erstes aus seiner Wohnung getragen *kotz*


----------



## JePe (18. September 2009)

Die "Gesellschaft" ist die Summe aller Individuen. Und solange sich deren erste Sorge nach einem Amoklauf darauf reduziert, dass das eigene Lieblingsspiel in die Kritik geraet, wuerde ich mich mit Kritik und besonders Forderungen an diese Gesellschaft besser bedeckt halten.


----------



## McZonk (18. September 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Die "Gesellschaft" ist die Summe aller Individuen. Und solange sich deren erste Sorge nach einem Amoklauf darauf reduziert, dass das eigene Lieblingsspiel in die Kritik geraet, wuerde ich mich mit Kritik und besonders Forderungen an diese Gesellschaft besser bedeckt halten.


Genau darum geht es mir. Ich glaube kaum dass mir nur um Spiele geht, als vielmehr darum, dass die Killerspiele oftmals und vorschnell als "Auslöser", "Trainer" oder weiß ich vorgeschoben werden. Sind die Hauptprobleme hier nicht wo anders zu suchen? Und wie kann man eine Gesellschaft dahingehend verbessern, dass sie besser mit labilen Mitgliedern umgeht?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. September 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Glaubst du nicht dass unsere Gesellschaft einen großen Teil zu solchen Aktionen beiträgt? Ignoranz, Ausgrenzung etc. pp treiben "labile" Menschen in solche Situationen. Natürlich wäre es dann an der Zeit für den zukünftigen Täter mal die Notbremse in Form eines Gesprächs zu suchen. Machen aber einfach nicht alle Leute. Imho sollte man an der Gesellschaft arbeiten, dass solche Fälle früher erkannt, oder gar durch anderen Umgang vermieden werden. (wenns überhaupt möglich ist). Imho sollte man die Detektierung durch Lehrkörper verbessern. Sieht man doch dass ein Mensch dauerhaft ausgegrenzt wird, bei Gruppenarbeiten nie Partner findet etc.pp.
> 
> Eine psychisch labile Person ist aber gewiss noch Voraussetzung für eine solche Tat. Sind eben viele Faktoren die zusammen spielen.
> 
> Aber ich denke über eins brauchen wir garnicht zu Diskutieren: Natürlich sind CounterStrike und GTA IV Schuld! Der Pc wurde ja direkt als erstes aus seiner Wohnung getragen *kotz*



Du hast natürlich nicht ganz unrecht, aber dies bei jedem Amoklauf als Alibi zu nutzen ist meiner Meinung nach blanker Schwachsinn. So sehe ich das! Noch dazu muss ich sagen das ich früher in der Schule geärget wurde weil ich extreem Dünn war...Man sagte ich sei Magersüchtig und so, ich hab es allen gezeigt und zwar richtig! Und weißte auch wie ??? dann guck mal hier rein, ist zwar aus nem anderen Thread aber das ist ja egal:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/54270-zeigt-her-eure-tattoos.html
Ganz oben bin ich, ich habe nicht einen Moment daran verschwendet Amok zu laufen (obwohl ich hier in Berlin auch nicht vor einer oder anderen Schlägerei vorbei kam weil ich auch schon mal wütend sein kann) sondern hab es allen gezeigt ganz einfach. Meinst du wenn die Leute mich heute auf der Straße sehen würden sie sich noch trauen mich anzupöbeln??? Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich damit meine.Nun betreibe ich Bodybuilding und lauf nicht Ammok um mich zu rächen! Jetzt lach ich über diese Arbeitslosen nichtskönner.


----------



## McZonk (18. September 2009)

Du nicht, weil du auch einfach kein Potenzial dafür besitzt. Ich denke man muss dafür eben auch labil sein. Sprich alles in sich reinfressen, nie derartige Aktionen - wie du sie gebracht hast - machen, um mal Druck abzulassen. Dann staut es sich immer weiter, bis der Knoten eben platzt.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. September 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Du nicht, weil du auch einfach kein Potenzial dafür besitzt. Ich denke man muss dafür eben auch labil sein. Sprich alles in sich reinfressen, nie derartige Aktionen - wie du sie gebracht hast - machen, um mal Druck abzulassen. Dann staut es sich immer weiter, bis der Knoten eben platzt.



Das ist aber auch ein Problem der Erziehung.Wenn ich meinem Kind nicht von Anfang an dazu bewege oder mich nicht darum kümmere das Probleme auch "weggeredet" werden können kommt es halt zu soner Reaktion das mag sein, nur wollte ich nicht das man dass alles auf andere oder Spiele schiebt wenn du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## Brzeczek (18. September 2009)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Wie sagte Bill aus Left4Dead: "Hier gibt's Mollis !"



Vorsicht hier pissen sich einige Leute mehr oder weniger leicht an, Schwarzen Humor mit deinem Niveau gehört zu PcAtion Forum  und noch eine andere seite die ich hier nicht nennen darf


----------



## bingo88 (18. September 2009)

Wollen Sie jetzt Flaschen und Tankstellen verbieten? Wenn sie es nicht auf die Spiele schiebn können (auf die Waffenlobby geht ja jetz schonmal gar nich xD), wird das im Sand verlaufen. Kritik an den Eltern/Lehrern/Mitschülern ist jetzt im Wahlkampf aus Sicht der Parteien bestimmt nicht angebracht. Heute morgn bei Spiegel online gelesen, dass auf einen Schulpsychologen im Schnitt *10.000* Schüler kommen! Und dann wundern die sich noch...


----------



## Woohoo (18. September 2009)

> Jetzt lach ich über diese Arbeitslosen nichtskönner.


So lange du jetzt nicht die Seiten gewechselt hast.

Die Menschen sind zum großen Teil Ego-Monster die anderen nur sehr wenig gönnen und andere nieder machen wenn es einem selbst hilft.
Ob in der Schule oder Uni in allen Gremien (Schülervertretung/Fachschaftsrat/Prof.mitarbeiter) überall wurde sich gegenseitig hintergangen und man war auf den eigenen Vorteil aus. Denen für die man eigentlich arbeiten sollte blieben auf der Strecke. Wenn man da nicht stark genug ist, man sich durchsetzt, ist man schnell weg. 
Das ist so die Mentalität die sich ändern muss.


----------



## Da_Frank (18. September 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für dich. Aber warum sollte man den Täter wegsperren? Ist seine Tat nicht eine Folge von Mobbing und ausgrenzung seitens der Mitschüler die letztendlich diese Zat provoziert haben, wie in Winnenden und Erfurt auch? Vielleicht sollte man die auch Wegsperren, denn die sind meiner Ansicht nach eine genau so große Gefahr, denn es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis genau die Gleichen sich ein neues Opfer suchen und der Kreislauf von Vorne beginnt. Wenn ein Amoklauf die letzte Lösung für so jemanden ist, dann ist vorher mehrheitlich von anderen was falsch gemacht worden.



Gut er wurde gemobbt und ausgeschlossen, aber dann soll er sich an denen rächen und nicht an unschuldigen Mädchen die gar nichts mit der Sache zu tun habe, geschweige denn ihn kennen !


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Gut er wurde gemobbt und ausgeschlossen, aber dann soll er sich an denen rächen und nicht an unschuldigen Mädchen die gar nichts mit der Sache zu tun habe, geschweige denn ihn kennen !



Daran merkt man das du noch ein kleiner Junge bist, was heisst hier rächen selbst wenn gemobbt wurden sein sollte gibt es einem noch lange nicht das recht mit einer tötungsabsicht in eine Schule zu rennen.Was ist bloß los mit euch manchmal.


----------



## Tamio (18. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Gut er wurde gemobbt und ausgeschlossen, aber dann soll er sich an denen rächen und nicht an unschuldigen Mädchen die gar nichts mit der Sache zu tun habe, geschweige denn ihn kennen !


 Niemand hat es verdient. Aber woher weißt du das sie unschuldig ist.


----------



## mr_sleeve (18. September 2009)

woher vermutest du das sies nicht is?


----------



## BigBubby (18. September 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Daran merkt man das du noch ein kleiner Junge bist, was heisst hier rächen selbst wenn gemobbt wurden sein sollte gibt es einem noch lange nicht das recht mit einer tötungsabsicht in eine Schule zu rennen.Was ist bloß los mit euch manchmal.



du solltest mal merken, dass hier keiner Versuch seine Tat zu entschuldigen.

Darum ging es die ganze Zeit nicht, sondern es ging darum, hintergründe zu zeigen. Das ist nicht ein PC-Spiel ist, oder ein Schützenverein oder sowas, sondern der soziale Druck, der einen Menschen, der sowieso labil ist, zu sowas drängt. Dass er das letztendlich gemacht hat, war seine entscheidung, was ihn aber bis zum punkt diese entscheidung fällen zu müssen, getrieben hat, war seine Umgebung.


Übrigens befürchte ich auch, dass du die Seiten gewechselt hast, wie Woohoo "nicht hofft". Wenn man charakterlich stark ist, braucht man es nicht beweisen oder anderen recht machen, dann steht man zu sich, auch ohne Muskelmassen, aber das sind die wenigsten Menschen, vermutlich genau so viele, wie die, die so psychisch labil sind, dass sie anfangen sich selbst oder andere zu schädigen.


----------



## Tamio (18. September 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> woher vermutest du das sies nicht is?


Ich vermute/weiß es nicht/s, ich frag ihn nur woher er es weiß...


----------



## BeerIsGood (18. September 2009)

Mir fällt auf, dass das überdurchschnittlich oft an Gymnasien passiert... und man hört ja gelegentlich von hochintelligenten, die gemobbt werden, weil sie so intelligent sind.
Ich habe in der Schule auch nur 2 richtige Freunde und das reicht mir. Diejenigen, die mit blöden Sprüchen kommen sind immer die Vollpfosten (ja, auch auf dem Gymmi gibt es solche ). Darüber kann ich mich hinwegsetzen.
Um sich an so jemandem zu rächen, kann man ihm einen bösen Streich spielen (wozu hat man so viel Hirn), aber nicht gleich einen Anschlag verüben. Wer töten will soll Jäger oder Schlachter werden  
Der Psychater ist jedoch immer noch die beste Wahl.


----------



## Da_Frank (18. September 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Daran merkt man das du noch ein kleiner Junge bist, was heisst hier rächen selbst wenn gemobbt wurden sein sollte gibt es einem noch lange nicht das recht mit einer tötungsabsicht in eine Schule zu rennen.Was ist bloß los mit euch manchmal.



Wie ist denn deine logik?? Ich meine es ist doch viel Logischer aus der Sicht vom Täter das er die umbringt, die ihn gemobbt und ausgestoßen haben, als das er auf unschuldige mädchen geht die er nichtmal kennt.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (18. September 2009)

Er war halt von Teufel besessen.


----------



## riedochs (18. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Gut er wurde gemobbt und ausgeschlossen, aber dann soll er sich an denen rächen und nicht an unschuldigen Mädchen die gar nichts mit der Sache zu tun habe, geschweige denn ihn kennen !



Das ist der Tragische teil dabei. Wenn der Schalter fällt und sowas beginnt scheint es dem Amokläufer egal zu sein wehn er trifft, er will nur Genugtuung.

Persöhnlich betroffen zu sein macht die Sache natürlich schwieriger.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Gut er wurde gemobbt und ausgeschlossen, aber dann soll er sich an denen rächen und nicht an unschuldigen Mädchen die gar nichts mit der Sache zu tun habe, geschweige denn ihn kennen !



Woher weißt du, das die 'unschuldigen Mädchen' auch wirklich so unschuldig gewesen sind?!
Woher weißt du, das diese Mädchen nicht gerade an seiner Tat Schuld hatten?


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, das die 'unschuldigen Mädchen' auch wirklich so unschuldig gewesen sind?!
> Woher weißt du, das diese Mädchen nicht gerade an seiner Tat Schuld hatten?


 
Er wohnt in dem Ort, wo dies passiert ist. Könnte ja sein, dass er da Verbindungen hat
Als "unschuldig" definiert man heutzutage Menschen, die ein rechtlich belangbares Verbrechen (noch) nicht begangen haben.


----------



## insekt (18. September 2009)

Laut Presse hat er je einen Molotow-Cocktail in die Klassen 9 und 11 geworfen und im Gang mit seiner Axt gewartet bis die Schüler wegen dem Feuer rausrennen.

Für mich sieht das zwar total nach "random kill" aus aber wer weiß das schon.
Ich kann mir bloß irgendwie schwer vorstellen dass ein 18 Jähriger Verbindungen mit 9 und 11 Klässlern hat, wo ich schon die Verbindung 9 und 11 Klässler zueinander für eher selten halte.

Ganz ehrlich wie krank muss ein Mensch sein um mit einer Axt Amok zu laufen.
Bei Pistolen ist noch eine gewisse Distanz da, aber um seine Opfer aus nächster nähe quasi mit den bloßen Händen abzuschlachten muss man doch echt völlig abgeschaltet haben.


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Ich kann mir bloß irgendwie schwer vorstellen dass ein 18 Jähriger Verbindungen mit 9 und 11 Klässlern hat, wo ich schon die Verbindung 9 und 11 Klässler zueinander für eher selten halte.



Nun ja, eine These gibt es: der Schüler hat zuvor ein Testament "9/11" verfasst... wohl als Anspielung auf die Terroranschläge auf New York.


----------



## Da_Frank (19. September 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, das die 'unschuldigen Mädchen' auch wirklich so unschuldig gewesen sind?!
> Woher weißt du, das diese Mädchen nicht gerade an seiner Tat Schuld hatten?



Das Mädchen hatte mit dem Typen absulut nichts zu tun... sie kannte ihn vermutlich nicht mal.. aber ihr habt recht.. wenn man dann so abdreht dann ist es einem egal wen man trifft, hauptsache man richtig schaden an, und das ist das fatale.


----------



## Arctosa (19. September 2009)

BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf, dass das überdurchschnittlich oft an Gymnasien passiert... und man hört ja gelegentlich von hochintelligenten, die gemobbt werden, weil sie so intelligent sind.



Könnte vielleicht am Leistungsdruck liegen, ich bekomm in der Schule (Gym. in Bayern) min. jeden Monat 1mal vorgehalten das wir doch als Gymnasiasten als vorbildliche Schüler durchkommen müssten um somit das akademische Niveu in Bayern hochzuhalten. Inkl. G8 und evt. Ausgrenzung unter den SChülern gibt denk ich mal ne gefährliche Mischung.


----------



## Da_Frank (19. September 2009)

Ich würde darauf tippen weil Gymnasiasten ja schon 18-19 Jahre in der Abschlussklasse sind, meine Schwester z.b. wird mit 20 Jahren das Gymnasium verlassen. Realschule verlässt man im normalfall mit 16-17, ich mit 17^^... und hauptschüler noch früher... demnach kriegt man in dem Alter noch nicht die Waffen die er zur verfügung hatte. Da man mit 19 Jahren deutlich leichter an Monococktails kommt als ein 16 Jähriger Realschüler ist es auch dahin zurückzuführen das es an einem Gymnasium war.


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Da man mit 19 Jahren deutlich leichter an Monococktails kommt als ein 16 Jähriger Realschüler ist es auch dahin zurückzuführen das es an einem Gymnasium war.



Molotowcocktails kann sich jeder Idiot selber basteln.


----------



## Da_Frank (19. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Molotowcocktails kann sich jeder Idiot selber basteln.



Ich wüsste absulut nicht wie das geht, aber gut, einmal gegoogled und es sollte alles klar sein... das heißt aber nur das der Täter umso dümmer war, wenn er Waffen aus dem Normalen haushalt nimmt, wie ne axt und diese cocktails...


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2009)

Schon mal 'nen Molotowcocktail im Handel von einer speziellen Firma angeboten gesehen? Dieser "Cocktail" wurde nach dem Typ benannt, der ihn erfunden hat, es gibt keine genaue Definition, was da reinkommt. Im Grunde alles was brennbar ist; ich hatte selber schon Erfahrungen mit sowas, nur dass das ein 56-Jähriger war, der das mit Nitroglycerin vorhatte... was auch in die Hose ging...


----------



## CentaX (19. September 2009)

Hat jemand was von Killerspiel- *Diskussion* gesagt?
Das ganze wird jetzt ne Mädchenschule:
Schramberger Gymnasium will zur 'Killerspielfreien Schule' werden News // None /// Eurogamer.de
Oder ist damit gemeint, dass sie IN der Schule nicht erlaubt sind?
Aber "Killerspielfreie" Zone ist echt geil, jeder aus meiner Klasse hat schonmal eins von ihrem sogenannten "Killerspielen" gespielt...
Wenn das mit der Killerspielfreien Zone durchgesetzt wird, will ich auch ne Mädchentoilettenfreie Zone, für die Gleichberechtigung 
Echt unglaublich, was in Deutschland so abgeht... In Amerika gibts auch zig Amokläufe (afaik deutlich mehr als in DEU), an den Eingängen sind Metalldetektoren etc. ... -.- Verbieten die Killerspiele? Nö. Die sind nur prüde und wollen kein nacktes Fleisch in Spielen, danach kann mit Spielen alles passieren, kümmert die nicht.


----------



## kenji_91 (19. September 2009)

@Two-Face
staatseigene Firma Oy Alkoholiliike Ab in Finnland.
Es gibt eine 
Aber die stellen nur noch normalen Alk her.

Schlimmer wäre es, wenn er Napalm oder einen Molotow mit Benzin+Schwefelsäure + Phosphor gebaut hätte...
Natürlich ist das nun irrelevant, der Kerl ist schonmal ein Kandidat für die Sicherheitsverwahrung.
Dennoch war es im Vergleich zu anderen Amokläufen relativ glimpflich, ein Beispiel wäre eine nicht gezündete Bombe.
Solche Menschen MUSS man frühzeitig erkennen und helfen, ALLE Amokläufer sind erwiesenermaßen Einzelgänger, Außenseiter oder gar paranoid.

Fest steht, eine Aussage von ihm wird eine weitere Debatte über Gesetze zum Schutze der Jugendlichen auslösen, in der es wieder zu den selben Ressumierungen kommt, dass die innere Sicherheit und die Bildingspolitik ausgeweitet werden soll .


----------



## <buzeman (19. September 2009)

Also ich finde es wirklich schlimm, dass so etwas schon wieder passiert ist. 
Meine besten Wünsche an alle die Verletzt wurden.
Und wieder mal war eine Schule der Tatort. Das ist ein Punkt, der bei den ganzen Diskussionen um ein "Killerspiel" Verbot, irgendwie nie zu Sprache kommt. 
Auch Joachim Hermann ist in einer E-Mail, die ich vor ein paar Tagen von ihm bekam, wieder einmal nur auf angebliche Studien eingegangen, die natürlich belegen das Killerspiele an diesen Taten Mitschuld tragen.
Ich war ja eh sehr erstaunt von Ihm eine E-Mail Antwort bekommen zu haben. Geschrieben hatte ich ihm kurz nach Winnenden und seiner Aussage das Killerspiele Spieler mit Pädophilen und Drogenabhängigen gleichzusetzen wären. 
Ich persönlich denke, dass die Schule einen entscheidenden Anteil an diesen Taten hat. Mobbing etc. sind für mich eher die Ursache. Man muss sich nur mal fragen warum es immer in Schulen passiert und nie in einem Einkaufszentrum etc. Aus meiner Sicht nehmen die Täter Rache an " der verhassten Schule und den Mitschülern mit denen sie nie klar kamen".


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. September 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Ich sags ja immer wieder: Die Mitschüler eines Amokläufers sind immer mit schuldig. Das ist einfach so. Eine Klasse von Schülern ist nach der Definition der meisten Schüler kein Team, sondern eine Ansammlung von beliebteren und weniger beliebten Schülern. Die weniger beliebten, die etwas anderst sind, sind quasi zum Abschuss freigegeben. Auf sie dürfen alle eindreschen, verbal als auch physisch. Diese Schüler werden systematisch ausgegrenzt, nieder gemacht, gemobbt, einfach weil es "cool" ist, jemanden fertig zu machen. Wie es dem Betreffenden geht, ist den anderen Schülern doch "scheißegal", sie haben allenfalls etwas Mitleid, tun aber nichts um Ihm zu helfen. Das ist die Kultur der heutigen Jugend! So geht die Jugend miteinander um! Da ist es kein wunder, dass immer häufiger Schüler amok laufen, andere erschießen oder wie in diesem Fall sogar mit der Axt um sich schlagen. Da muss sich niemand, wirklich niemand mehr wundern!



Genau so ist es. Bei uns in der Klasse ist das sehr extrem, 3 Schüler haben mittlerweile die Klasse deshalb verlassen. Ich war selbst zeitweise in dieser Mobbingfalle, hab es aber noch geschafft wieder rauszukommen.

Wenn man dann die anderen fragt, weshalb sie das machen, bekommt man als Antwort: "Ist doch cool" oder "Wir machen doch nur Spaß, der/die weiß das auch" oder (bei uns in allen 3 Fällen vorherschendes Argument, obwohl es in keinem Fall stimmte (jedenfalls meines Erachtens nach nicht)) "Er/Sie stinkt total, haben die kein Geld für eine Dusche?!"

Mich hätte es ehrlich gesagt nicht gewundert, wenn eine der Personen amok gelaufen wäre, Gründe gab es genug. Aber nein, es wird alles auf die "Killerspiele" geschoben, da es einfacher ist, Waffen und Spiele zu verbieten als eine vernünftige Sozialpoltik zu machen.

Mir scheint es auch so, als ob die, die einmal gemobbt haben wie in einer Sucht weitermobben müssen. In unserer Klasse wurde nie parallel gemobbt, sondern nach dem Prinziep: Jetzt ist unser altes Opfer weg, suchen wir uns ein neues.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (19. September 2009)

Jetzt mal so unter uns... Vor 8 Jahren hat es sowas noch nicht gegeben... Ich wurd selber früher gemobbt, aber irgendwann hab ich mir einfach den größten und stärksten rausgesucht und auf die Fresse gehaun... Da war Ruhe...
Aber mittlerweile muss man ja schon Angst haben, das der andere nen Messer zückt oder nachtritt, wenn man aufn Boden liegt....

Auch die Ignoranz untereinander hat rapide zugenommen, keiner nimmt mehr Rücksicht auf den anderen! Vielleicht sollten die Lehrer auch nicht immer wegschauen ( und JA das tun sie!).

Wie kann man solche grausamen Taten verhindern?

- kleinere Klassen
- mehr Lehrer
- Präsenz von Sicherheitspersonal
- interannteren Untericht
- Aufgaben, die im Team gelöst werden müssen
- Mobbing hart bestrafen!!
- Gras legalisieren <<  Dann ist´s denen eh egal ^^ ( nicht ernstmeinen)

LG Bamboo


----------



## KennyKiller (19. September 2009)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal so unter uns... Vor 8 Jahren hat es sowas noch nicht gegeben... Ich wurd selber früher gemobbt, aber irgendwann hab ich mir einfach den größten und stärksten rausgesucht und auf die Fresse gehaun... Da war Ruhe...
> Aber mittlerweile muss man ja schon Angst haben, das der andere nen Messer zückt oder nachtritt, wenn man aufn Boden liegt....
> 
> Auch die Ignoranz untereinander hat rapide zugenommen, keiner nimmt mehr Rücksicht auf den anderen! Vielleicht sollten die Lehrer auch nicht immer wegschauen ( und JA das tun sie!).
> ...


lol Security in der Schule


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (19. September 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> lol Security in der Schule



klar, wieso nicht?? Gibts woanders auch.... Ausserdem würden wir dadurch die Arbeitslosigkeit in den Griff bekommen....


----------



## kenji_91 (19. September 2009)

Wäre net schlecht, wenn bei xxxxx schulen dann 2-8 wachmänner postiert werden...
hätten wir dann schonmal einige hundertausend weniger, jedoch müssen die eben noch ausgebildet werden.
Das wiederum ginge wieder auf Kosten des Staates und der Sold ginge in Richtung Erhöhung der Steuern für das Bildungssystem.

@Bamboocha
Mobbing gab es seit Menschenslebzeit.
Früher wurde man aus dem Stamm vertrieben.
Darauf wurde man gehetzt.
Mobbing geschieht ja auf Intolleranz und so ist es in eine Massenvernichtung von Juden ausgeahndet.

Amok hatte vor einigen Jahrzehnten eine andere Bedeutung, eine weitere Form von Kamikaze, Berserker in Gruppen und nicht Einzelgängern.


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. September 2009)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die Lehrer auch nicht immer wegschauen ( und JA das tun sie!)



Und wie sie das tun. Bei uns kam mal ein Lehrer in den PC Raum, die halbe Klasse zockt CS (6. Klasse). 
Was sagt der Lehrer: "Ihr macht doch keinen Unsinn oder?" und GEHT wieder.

Dann, dieses Jahr Karneval, 7. Klasse. Die Kinder trinken im Unterricht Feigling, sind teilweise schon so zu dass sie nix mehr richtig mitkriegen. Lehrer tut nix, macht einfach normalen Unterricht.

Da fängt es schon an. Und dann glauben die Kinder, sie könnten sich alles erlauben.


----------



## Da_Frank (19. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Und wie sie das tun. Bei uns kam mal ein Lehrer in den PC Raum, die halbe Klasse zockt CS (6. Klasse).
> Was sagt der Lehrer: "Ihr macht doch keinen Unsinn oder?" und GEHT wieder.
> 
> Dann, dieses Jahr Karneval, 7. Klasse. Die Kinder trinken im Unterricht Feigling, sind teilweise schon so zu dass sie nix mehr richtig mitkriegen. Lehrer tut nix, macht einfach normalen Unterricht.
> ...



Lass mich raten, du bist auf ner Hauptschule?


----------



## BigBubby (19. September 2009)

Das nachlassen der Lehrkräfte ist leider überall so. Wenn ich schon sehe, wer sich alles für lehramt einschreibt, wundert mich das auch kaum, dass es im lehrbetrieb abwärts geht. Das niveau auf den schulen ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war. Ich wäre stark dafür das niveau auf gymnasien stark anzuheben, realschule auf Gymniveau zu steigern und die Hauptschule aus der Sonderschuleposition rauszuholen. Jetzt sag aber keiner das packen die nicht...


----------



## BeerIsGood (19. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du bist auf ner Hauptschule?


Bei uns haben sich auch mal welche vor dem unterricht () besoffen, so stark, dass ich selber ganz benebelt war von dem geruch 
Rate mal, ob die Lehrer irgendwas gemerkt haben (und zwar jeder einzelne)...


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du bist auf ner Hauptschule?


Nö. Auf dem Vorzeigegymnasium der Stadt. Auch mit dem Titel Europaschule ausgezeichnet.


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> lol Security in der Schule



Ist im Ausland durchaus üblich. Genauso wie Metalldetektoren wie am Flughafen. Warum nicht. Ich bin auch für Schuluniformen, denn dann wären alle erstmal gleich.


----------



## BigBubby (19. September 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ist im Ausland durchaus üblich. Genauso wie Metalldetektoren wie am Flughafen. Warum nicht. Ich bin auch für Schuluniformen, denn dann wären alle erstmal gleich.



Schuluniform ok, aber generalverdacht gegen jeden Schüler? Gerade USA ist da vorreiter und drei mal darfst du raten, wo die meißten Amokläufer waren...
Sowas ist alles oberflächliche bereinigung, aber hat keinen wirklichen effekt. Parfum bringt halt nichts, wenn man ein stück ******* in der Hosetasche hat...


----------



## daniel kay (19. September 2009)

Einige sagen auch "in solchen fällen soll man eben zum vertrauenslehrer".
Ta sowas kann allerdings auch ne fußangel sein, bei mir an der Schule gabs nen Lehrer den ich absolut nicht ausstehen konnte und ich hatte wegen dem echt probleme. Mir haben dann einige gesagt ich sollte eben mal zum Vertrauenslehrer ghen und mit dem sprechen, klingt auch nach ner guten idee aber hatte einen haken... der WAR (und nachdem was ich weis IST immernoch) der vertrauenslehrer.

Und wie ich aus meiner Hauptschulzeit feststellen musste werden solche sachen oft lieber ignoriert oder unter den Teppich gekehrt anstatt was zu unternehmen.
Ich denke es wurde hier schonmal gesagt, Klassen sind keine gemeinschaft sondern eine klassengesellschaft zwischen beliebt und unbeliebt.

Ich will hier nicht verteidigen was er getan hat aber einfach sagen "war eben ein spinner" bringt genauso wenig wie sagen "Videospiel waren dran schuld", ist nur die andere seite vom extrem.


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. September 2009)

Mit den Vertrauenslehrern das kenn ich. Bei uns der Vertrauenslehrer ist die größte Flasche was sowas angeht, kein Durchsetzungsvermögen und einer von der Sorte der immer weg schaut und dann behauptet die Schüler seien doch alle lieb und würden keiner Fliege was zuleide tun.

Einmal war ich da, dannach nie wieder.


----------



## byte512 (19. September 2009)

Batas schrieb:


> die Mittel, die in einem Molotow-Cocktail drinnen sind, werden auch verboten.



In Deutschland wird der Molotowcocktail in der Waffenliste als _verbotene Waffe_ aufgeführt (§ 2 Abs. 3 WaffG in Verbindung mit Anlage 2 Abschnitt 1 Nr. 1.3.4 Vorlage:§§/Wartung/alt-juris). Zitat von Wikipedia

Die Inhaltsstoffe werdense dann wohl eher nich verbieten.



Achtung, die links sind z.T. kaputt, ich krieg die aber nich entfernt!


----------



## Da_Frank (19. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Nö. Auf dem Vorzeigegymnasium der Stadt. Auch mit dem Titel Europaschule ausgezeichnet.



Oha dann wundert mich das doch sehr.


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. September 2009)

Nun ja, ist ja schön das Molotows als verboten gelten. Es ist sicher auch verboten, mit einer Axt auf Mitschüler einzuschlagen.

So Typen wird es nicht interessieren, ob so ein Ding verboten ist oder nicht, das Problem liegt darin, dass sie die Bauanleitungen im Internet bekommen und auch die Inhaltsstoffe leicht zu bekommen sind. Nur kann man eben nicht mal eben alles Hochentzündliche und Stoff verbieten.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Nö. Auf dem Vorzeigegymnasium der Stadt. Auch mit dem Titel Europaschule ausgezeichnet.



Ganz ehrlich: Ich war in meinem Leben schon auf 3 Gymnasien (Ba-Wü & Berlin), und nirgendwo ging es so ab wie du es beschreibst. Trinken im Unterricht - 11. Klasse - okay. Aber 7.? Keine Ahnung, wo du lebst, und nichts gegen dich, muss aber ziemlich bitter da sein wenns schon so anfängt..


----------



## Nike334 (20. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Nö. Auf dem Vorzeigegymnasium der Stadt. Auch mit dem Titel Europaschule ausgezeichnet.



Ich bin auch auf einer Europaschule, die Umgebung ist allerdings ein wenig ländlicher... Auf deutsch gesagt, die Schule ist in nem Kuhkaff, allerdings gehen ca. 2,5 Tausend Schüler auf diese Schule, das sind mehr als mein Dorf Einwohner hat 

Und das mit dem Trinken kann ich mir auch kaum vorstellen, bei uns trinkt niemand Alk während dem Unterricht. Ich hab lediglich von ein paar Leuten gehört die vorm Unterricht gekifft haben sollen, aber die haben eh einen an der Waffel. Und jetzt hat irgendjemand ausgepackt und die sind alle fett am Ar***  

Mobbing seh ich auf meiner Schule nicht ganz so oft, da gibt es eher Leute die sich selbst ausgrenzen, in meiner Klasse gibts eine die sich immer an einen andren Tisch setzt als alle andren und in der Pause alleine rumsteht, anstatt sich zu den anderen zu gesellen. Absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, da ja niemand etwas gegen sie hat^^
Aber unsere Klassenlehrerin reagiert auf sowas vorbildlich und versucht sie zu integrieren^^

Und wenn ein Lehrer irgendwas von Mobbing mitbekommt wird der "Mobber" (nennt man das so? ) manchmal sogar von Schulleiterin, dem Stellvertreter, Gymnasialleiter und Stellvertreter und ein paar anderen verhört.
Meine Schule ist bei solchen Sachen echt gut organisiert, kann man nicht meckern^^

Zum Thema Security:
Ich wäre auch für Sicherheitskontrollen, bei uns gibts zwar kaum Schlägereien aber manchmal sieht man jemanden mit nem Messer oder nem Schlagring rumlaufen  (Ich hasse Gesamtschulen.......)
Wäre zwar sehr unsinnig, da unser Schulhof von allen Seiten von außen zugänglich ist, aber an anderen Schulen wäre es sicher eine Überlegung wert.


Soviel dazu^^

mfg


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. September 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Ich war in meinem Leben schon auf 3 Gymnasien (Ba-Wü & Berlin), und nirgendwo ging es so ab wie du es beschreibst. Trinken im Unterricht - 11. Klasse - okay. Aber 7.? Keine Ahnung, wo du lebst, und nichts gegen dich, muss aber ziemlich bitter da sein wenns schon so anfängt..



 Doch, hier fängt die Sauferei schon recht früh an, aber erst mit den jetzigen Klassen. In meiner Klasse (jetzt 11.) gabs sowas nicht, aber die jetzige 7 säuft eben schon im Unterricht.  Mittlerweile verkaufen auch schon 8klässler ihrer halben Stufe Karten fürs Oktoberfest bei uns im Dorf, dass zwar eigentlich erst ab 16 ist, aber wer eine VVK Karte hat kommt ohne Ausweis rein.  





Nike334 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf einer Europaschule, die Umgebung ist allerdings ein wenig ländlicher... .



 Naja, ich wohne am Rand von Mönchengladbach, auch schon mit viel Feld inner Umgebung, so Großstattmäßig ist das auch nicht. Auf meiner Schule sind ca. 950 Schüler.


----------



## Icke&Er (20. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Doch, hier fängt die Sauferei schon recht früh an, aber erst mit den jetzigen Klassen. In meiner Klasse (jetzt 11.) gabs sowas nicht, aber die jetzige 7 säuft eben schon im Unterricht. Mittlerweile verkaufen auch schon 8klässler ihrer halben Stufe Karten fürs Oktoberfest bei uns im Dorf, dass zwar eigentlich erst ab 16 ist, aber wer eine VVK Karte hat kommt ohne Ausweis rein.


 
Es ist echt schlimm zusehen, wie früh man schon mit dem saufen anfangen muss um nict "out" zu sein!
Eigentlich sollte das doch jeder selber entscheiden dürfen, aber so ist das leider heutzutage


----------



## CentaX (20. September 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Es ist echt schlimm zusehen, wie früh man schon mit dem saufen anfangen muss um nict "out" zu sein!
> Eigentlich sollte das doch jeder selber entscheiden dürfen, aber so ist das leider heutzutage



In unserer Klasse wird jetzt auch jeden 2. Tag über Partys und besaufen gesprochen... Dann wichtigtuerisch, welches Bier gut ist und woher der nächste Kasten kommen soll... ich find das echt so armselig, insbesondere, wenn sie labern, dass sie ja dann und wann total breit waren...
Vorallem ist es dann immer interessant, zu hören, was sie so gemacht haben... Ich hab auf Geburtstagsfeiern von Verwandten auch schonmal nicht grad wenig getrunken, war aber immer klar im Kopf, während die nach 2 Gläsern Wein schon total dicht sind 
Allerdings bin ich auch "schon" im der 11. Klasse (Gymnasium), trotzdem sehr traurig zu sehen. Kaum machen die totalen "Insider" was tolles, reden sie Tage später in der Schule noch so laut drüber, dass es auch garantiert jeder mitkriegt...

In unserer Klasse ist das sogar mit MUSIK so, jetzt hört fast jeder Junge elektronische Musik und alles... Da komm ich mir schon irgendwie "weiter" vor als diese ganzen Mitläufer usw. ^^


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. September 2009)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Es ist echt schlimm zusehen, wie früh man schon mit dem saufen anfangen muss um nict "out" zu sein!
> Eigentlich sollte das doch jeder selber entscheiden dürfen, aber so ist das leider heutzutage



Joa. Jetzt mit der Auflösung der Klassen in der 11 hat sich das bei mir auch gebessert, vorher war ich auch "out" weil ich eben kein Alk getrunken hab (und immer noch nicht trinke weils mir einfach nicht schmeckt). Aber akzeptieren wollte das keiner, es hieß immer, man gewöhnt sich dran und wenn man dann mal angetrunken ist, merkt man den Geschmack eh nicht mehr. 

Das ich mich nicht abschießen will konnten die einfach nicht verstehen.


----------



## moe (21. September 2009)

das hier hab ich grade auf web.de gefunden. ich finds recht interessant. vor allem, dass der keine "killerspiele" "konsumiert" hat. er hat selber gesagt, dass die gesellschaft schuld an seiner tat ist. vlt geht ja jetzt dem einen oder anderen mal ein lichtlein auf. ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass es sich so anhört, als ob der sich selber ausgegrenzt hat.


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. September 2009)

> Er habe sich auch ausgegrenzt und nicht anerkannt gefühlt. "Er hätte auch gern eine Freundin gehabt, was ihm nicht gelungen ist", sagte Lehnberger.


 (Web.de) 

Also ausgegrenzt, nicht annerkannt und keine Freunde ist ja eine Sache, aber keine Freundin find ich als Tatmotiv lächerlich. Es gibt Leute, die bleiben ihr Leben lang Single und legen deshalb noch lange niemanden um. Da müsste ich auch sofort Amok laufen. Klar hätte ich auch gern eine Freundin, aber wenns (noch) nicht klappt ist es eben so. Deshalb töte ich doch niemanden (bzw. versuche es)


----------



## Two-Face (21. September 2009)

moe schrieb:


> das hier hab ich grade auf web.de gefunden. ich finds recht interessant. vor allem, dass der keine "killerspiele" "konsumiert" hat. er hat selber gesagt, dass die gesellschaft schuld an seiner tat ist. vlt geht ja jetzt dem einen oder anderen mal ein lichtlein auf. ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass es sich so anhört, als ob der sich selber ausgegrenzt hat.



Hab's im TV gesehen. Mich kotzt die Gesellschaft teilweise auch gewaltig an - Aber das gibt niemanden das Recht, wahllos Leute umzubringen.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. September 2009)

CentaX schrieb:


> In unserer Klasse wird jetzt auch jeden 2. Tag über Partys und besaufen gesprochen... Dann wichtigtuerisch, welches Bier gut ist und woher der nächste Kasten kommen soll... ich find das echt so armselig, insbesondere, wenn sie labern, dass sie ja dann und wann total breit waren...
> Vorallem ist es dann immer interessant, zu hören, was sie so gemacht haben... Ich hab auf Geburtstagsfeiern von Verwandten auch schonmal nicht grad wenig getrunken, war aber immer klar im Kopf, während die nach 2 Gläsern Wein schon total dicht sind
> Allerdings bin ich auch "schon" im der 11. Klasse (Gymnasium), trotzdem sehr traurig zu sehen. Kaum machen die totalen "Insider" was tolles, reden sie Tage später in der Schule noch so laut drüber, dass es auch garantiert jeder mitkriegt...



Genau so sieht's in meiner neuen Schule auch aus.
Schon stressig irgendwo..


----------



## Nike334 (23. September 2009)

Gerade wird in Stern TV über den Amoklauf geredet und wieder teilweise auf den Spielen rumgehackt^^
Die haben doch alle keine Ahnung, weil sie sowas nicht selbst spielen -.-

mfg


----------



## Two-Face (23. September 2009)

Vor allem, da "Killerspiele" bei dem Kerl nicht gefunden wurden


----------



## riedochs (24. September 2009)

Deswegen wird das ganz schnell in den Medien wieder verschwinden, dann aus diesem Fall lässt sich kein Kapital für einen Wahlkampf schlagen.

Wenn ich mir die 10 Tage in Schweden anschaue und den Heimweg vom Flughafen heute, dann Gute Nacht Deutschland, ich will wieder nach Schweden. Diesen Staat kann man nur zuscheissen und vergessen.


----------

